# New world, old world?



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

What's this all about?

What's the difference? 

Sorry, you can tell im new.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I think they come from the terms of history.. the Americas being the 'New World' and all the rest being 'Old World'.

There are differences in species, but not uniform enough to be definitive (imo).
Generally, OW tarantulas do not have hairs they can kick, and have developed much more potent venom.. their punch really does pack some heat!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

New world tarantulas come from Northern & Southern America and Old world species come from Asia and Africa as such. The main difference between the two being the lack of urticating hair on old world tarantulas, where as most New world tarantulas first line of defence would to be kicking urticating hair at you an Old world tarantula would be more likely to rear up in a threat posture and bite instead. Also many Old worlds have a much more potent venom than New world tarantulas


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

new world (ie. America) - urticating hair usually, less agressive (although some are very agressive), biting is not that usuall as they will flick hair more often and if that won't help they will bite

old world (ie. Asia) - no urticating hair, more agressive as they can either hide or bite straight away, more beautiful species


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Old world = cool.

New world = Boring!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

empirecook said:


> Old world = cool.
> 
> New world = Boring!


Hahaha!!!

Noooooooo, both are great!!! 

:2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Ah, I see.

I did read something about handling of one being a little more risky than the other, I understand now if one is bitey bitey.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> I did read something about handling of one being a little more risky than the other, I understand now if one is bitey bitey.


as everyones already stated there venom
is much much worse Likely to effect u for weeks rather then a bee sting like bite from a new world


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> Hahaha!!!
> 
> Noooooooo, both are great!!!
> 
> :2thumb:


Don't take notice of the dweeb.
Old world tarantula's are taking over the world, and are hagrid's friends.








....

And many many more....
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/589134-baboon-spiders-appreciation-thread-pic.html :2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> I did read something about handling of one being a little more risky than the other, I understand now if one is bitey bitey.


Im with empire with the old world being so much better looking shame there dangerous


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Im with empire with the old world being so much better looking shame there dangerous


I certainly wont be up for handling so could well consider one as it'll all be based on looks.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

TBH I find them all fascinating! One of the best things about our hobby is the fact that we can look at spiders, and really really see how their environment has made them evolve.. fascinating.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> Im with empire with the old world being so much better looking shame there dangerous


:lol2: For a given value of dangerous...

And the New/Old-World thing,

Old-World: Africa, Asia (near and east) and there's a couple of small European species.

Old-World species are typically smoother and less fuzzy looking, you can expect fouler tempers and more potent venom. No Old-World species can flick hairs, and many are incredibly fast. While they are more likely to bite than the New-World species, this is only once running is no longer an option. "Baboon" species, _Poecilotheria_, _Chilobrachys _and _Haplopelma_ are typical examples of OW species.

New-World: North and South America.

New-World species are _mostly _of a gentler disposition, rarely resorting to biting, prefering to use urticating hairs or run. A lot are rather hairy looking and most have weaker venom. The terrestrial species can flick clouds of specialised hairs to incapacitate threats. The arboreal species, some can manually hair you (pressing them into your skin), while others lack urticating hairs. The genuses _Psalmopoeus _and _Tapinauchenius_ lack urticating hairs, however they are lightning fast. _Psalmopoeus _giving _Poecilotheria _a run for their money and _Tapinauchenius _leaving them blinking in the dust... and me clutching at my chest as I enjoy my latest T induced heart attack. Both are often best thought of as miss-placed OW tarantulas. Oh and _Psalmopoeus spp. _have rather potent/painful venom.

More "typical" NW genuses are things like _Brachypelma, Pamphobeteus, Avicularia _and _Theraphosa._


And then there's the Australian tarantulas:

Best considered as OW tarantulas, despite Australia being technically NW. A minor difference is that the Australian Ts will only run when _biting _is no longer an option... like everything else from that accursed continent they are out for your blood.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Very interesting, thanks


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> :lol2: For a given value of dangerous...
> 
> And the New/Old-World thing,
> 
> ...


Clear, concise & most informative - THAT is why this forum is such a ruddy good point of reference/ information source.

Best wriiten post in an age.

Thank you for taking the time to compose it


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> like everything else from that accursed continent they are out for your blood.


They say that Oz only has three kinds of animals, odd, dangerous, and sheep!


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

empirecook said:


> Don't take notice of the dweeb.
> Old world tarantula's are taking over the world, and are hagrid's friends.http://


soooo wrong New world can be as cool look at the GBB for a start.


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

Graham said:


> They say that Oz only has three kinds of animals, odd, dangerous, and sheep!


that made me :lol2: but sounds true.:2thumb:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Graham said:


> They say that Oz only has three kinds of animals, odd, dangerous, and sheep!


You forgot the oddly dangerous and dangerously odd . :lol2:

There's also the black sheep , they're more embarrassing than dangerous .


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

empirecook said:


> Old world = cool.
> 
> New world = Boring!


 
This is soooo far from the truth, New World spiders rock!

-P


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Paul c 1 said:


> This is soooo far from the truth, New World spiders rock!
> 
> -P


Some even pet rock . :lol2:


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

Mutley.100 said:


> Some even pet rock . :lol2:


:lol2: yeah like my rosie - til you approach it then i becomes pure evil - but I still adore him :mf_dribble:

Hey Matt - " Rogue " has settled in nicely and is munching on an XL locust this morning - it's all good


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

TerrynTula said:


> Hey Matt - " Rogue " has settled in nicely and is munching on an XL locust this morning - it's all good


She do a nice strike for you ? They're always fun to feed . :2thumb:


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

Mutley.100 said:


> She do a nice strike for you ? They're always fun to feed . :2thumb:


Just my flipping luck - I dropped locust in, turned a split second & missed her take it :devil::devil:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, new world spiders are terrible, dull looking things arent they...

Michael Scheller - Vogelspinnenzucht und Handel - Galerie

:whistling2:


----------



## s_f_o_s (May 9, 2009)

empirecook said:


> Don't take notice of the dweeb.
> Old world tarantula's are taking over the world, and are hagrid's friends.
> 
> image....
> ...


I'm actually sat watching the chamber of secrets right now ha ha. That would have been awesome if I'd read it ten minutes or so ago when they were actually talking to Aragog.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Australian Ts will only run when _biting _is no longer an option...


Hahaha, nice one Toby :no1:


----------



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

*re*

Well i have both old world and new world in my collection but i find my self likeing the old world more as they give your heart a daily exercise lol


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

edward2227 said:


> Well i have both old world and new world in my collection but i find my self likeing the old world more as they give your heart a daily exercise lol


:lol2:


----------

